# Audio Gimnasio



## cripy192 (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola estimados amigos, bueno el tema de mi consulta es que estoy diseñando un sistema de audio para un gimnasio, pero la verdad tengo muchisimas dudas, pues resulta que en la sala de maquinas de 16x8 metros estoy poniendo  4 altavoces, del tipo:
sensibilidad: 93 db,1w,1m,1khz
angulo de cobertura: 90°
Potencia: 3Watts RMS
Impedancia de 8 ohmios
altura H1 (de todo del piso al techo): 3.5 metros
altura H2 (del techo al oido humano promedio sentado): 1.5 metros
FORMULA: 2[(H1-H2)/TANG(90-A/2)]= 4 metros de separacion entre parlantes A= angulo cobertura
separación entre parlantes: 4 metros, 

resultando mi nivel de presion sonora (DB SPL)  de 89.74 db mediante la formula 
*SPL (dB SPL) = Sensibilidad (dB/Wm) + 10 x log (Potencia (W)) - 20 x log (Distancia (m))*

debido a que considero que el nivel SPL de la sala es de 80 db. (65db + 15 db)

hacer esto esta correcto?

Asi mismo para la sala de spining que tipo de altavoces debo poner?? ya que he visto que para spining o danza utilizan parlantes de 300 Watts para arriba. debo utilizar el mismo criterio anterios??


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 7, 2012)

Pues no hay o no conozco ningun tipo de normativa que hable sobre la sonorizacion de un gimnasio, pienso que se debe hacer igual que como se plantea a la hora de sonorizar una sala o un cuarto grande, que diametro tienen los parlantes de 3 W que piensas usar no estan algo cortos de potencia? Si he visto que en algunos ginmasios tienen sendos equipos de audio y los mantienen a un volumen exagerado y 16x8 metros es un area muy grande para cubrirla con esos parlantitos que tienes.


----------



## cripy192 (Ago 7, 2012)

Pues a mi también me parecen algo cortos de potencia cual crees q seria la potencia ideal de los parlantes? para este tipo de sala?


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 7, 2012)

Depende también cuánto querés que suene, si es solo ambiente o si la gente va a estar pendiente de la música (en los lugares de entrenamiento "pesado" la música la ponen fuerte)


----------



## cripy192 (Ago 7, 2012)

entoncesque tipo de altavocez me recomientan de cuanta potencia?, sabiendo que es para un gimnasio y cuantos? cada cuanto deben estar separados?


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 7, 2012)

Amigo si loque quieres es solo ambientar con 100w rms por bocina 1 en cada esquina o sea 4 en total y de preferencia colgadas del techo esta bien, pero si quieres algo mas como para   ejercicios de zumba por ejemplo si tienes que poner algo de graves que porlo regular tedan las bocinas de 15 pulgadas para arriba de unos 300w rms y algo serca para que te motive el grave al sentirlo ,espero te sirva


----------



## nachoti (Ago 7, 2012)

cripy192 dijo:


> entoncesque tipo de altavocez me recomientan de cuanta potencia?, sabiendo que es para un gimnasio y cuantos? cada cuanto deben estar separados?



Amigo cripy...

Hace algún tiempo estuve en un dilema similar al tuyo, un cliente me pidió que le montara un sistema de sonido para su gimnasio y lo que hice fue lo siguiente:

Preamplificador de linea+mic+tonos de Tupolev --> filtro LR para sistema 2.1 también publicado en el foro --> para el mid+hi usé TDA2050 alimentados con un transformador de una UPS que tenía en el purgatorio (una caja donde tiro las cosas que pueden ir a la basura) y que me dio 14-0-14 con o cual obtuve 18-0-18 en DC, más que suficiente para los TDA --> para el Sub utilicé un parlante Ampeg de 15" (8Ohm-200W) alimentado por un STK 4231-II al cual solo le servía un canal y con una fuente de 40-0-40 5Amp.

La distribución de altavoces se puede apreciar en el archivo adjunto. De eso hace ya más de 2 años y hasta el momento sigue funcionando a la perfección, lo utilizan para las clases de aeróbicos principalmente, en la entrada de línea conectan un Ipod y en la de micrófono un inalámbrico para el instructor. 

Tengo algunas fotos del sistema pero no las pude subir debido a su tamaño, tan pronto las comprima las subo.

Cordial saludo y suerte con tu proyecto.

Me faltó agregar: los parlantes para Mid-Hi estan ubicados en el cielo raso mirando hacia abajo y el Sub está en una esquina.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola. Aca un poco de información de acustica y otro poco de cálculos.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 7, 2012)

4 parlantes con 30 watts cada uno es suficiente. Fijate también la sensibilidad de los parlantes, es bastante importante, cada 3 decibeles aumenta el doble la potencia sonora


----------



## cripy192 (Ago 8, 2012)

otra consulta y con respecto a los cables? que tipo de cable debo utilizar y cuanta es la distancia maxima que soportan suponiendo desde una zona donde tengo mi centro de control (donde esta algun microfono, amplificador, reproductor de cd, etc) hasta el ultimo parlante mas alejado


----------

